# Chameleon!



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Here is the Chameleon I am pet sitting! He likes eating cockroaches, fly’s, and bee’s! He drinks water of leafs or off the ground. And he loves climbing on me! His name is Leo. Here he is!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

That is awesome!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

He can change a few colors to! He is a Jackson chameleon!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

He is SO cool!!! I havent seen one like that with horns. Leo, youre so cool!


----------



## JenMorri88 (Dec 24, 2020)

That's cool! how cool he looks! Tell me, is it difficult with him in leaving? My sister wants to buy herself, but she doesn't know which one exactly to take and take two or one


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

JenMorri88 said:


> That's cool! how cool he looks! Tell me, is it difficult with him in leaving? My sister wants to buy herself, but she doesn't know which one exactly to take and take two or one


Hi! Chameleon's are advanced reptiles-expensive, can get sick very easily, require massive enclosures, and expensive lighting. Setup costs alone are around $1k and $200-300 yearly. For two chameleons, that's around 2k and $400-600 annually. Has she ever owned reptiles?


----------



## LexFish (Jan 5, 2021)

He looks really cool! haven't seen one with horns


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Where I live you can find them in trees...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice to see you back; been a while. I'm sure school has kept you busy, busy, busy.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

yup.


----------

